
Show HN: Ahoy! Connect with people near you - vasanthv
https://ahoy.fm
======
vasanthv
Hello all, I released ahoy couple of months back in Hacker News. Now I am
happy to announce a newer version of Ahoy. [https://ahoy.fm](https://ahoy.fm)

Changelog:

\- Updated design.

\- Ability to see how many users are near by.

\- Removed some features from previous version as it is not alligned with the
idea of this app.

\- Hid the rarely used features to give more focus on the nearby feed. (You
gotta find them to use them).

\- Smaller & cooler domain name :)

